# Introduction



## Lonelywife777 (Dec 17, 2016)

41 yrs old female, married 9 years. I'm happy but not happy. His Ex-wife is giving me the blues. Always creeping up somewhere wanting attention. I believe she hasn't excepted that she is divorced from my husband and she has remarried someone else. My husband thinks that there is nothing going on for me to be concerned with, but when every relationship you have been in ended in them cheating, you get suspicious.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Does your H have any kids with his ex-W?


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.

Please elaborate on what is making you suspicious in this relationship? It's not fair to base it on past people cheating. I know you know that, so fill us in on what is troubling you so we can try to help honey.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Does your husband give her attention?


----------

